# Vital Essentials and yeasty dogs...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Two of my girls have a really big problem with yeast, every food that i tried either contained some sort of potato and or fruits that yeast feeds off of. I finally found a brand called Vital Essentials Vital Essentials. Purely raw. Instinctively healthy. that is a frozen raw balanced diet that doesn't contain any type of potatoes, fruits or vegetables of any kind. Chloe and Kelly were so bad and were chewing their feet constantly to where their saliva turned their feet a rusty red brown. The vet had me give them zyrtec for the chewing and in all honesty it didn't really help. :angry: I did the foot soaks, malaseb shampoo you name it i tried it. I started using this food exclusively for the girls and adding coconut oil like normal to their evening meal and alternating probiotics with each meal and salmon or some other type of oil for morning meals. The rusty red fur is finally growing out and there is actually white hair underneath, i haven't seen that in some time. :chili: I buy the large patties and go through the different proteins except the fish (made them gassy), beef (Kelly threw up) and chicken. They love the rabbit, duck, turkey and wild boar and do well on it. I'm hoping to eventually add some pumpkin and will start slowly as i don't want them to possibly start chewing again. The other 3 don't mind as they get a variety of frozen raw and aren't limited like Chloe and Kelly. My other 3 just started a new brand to them OC Raw Welcome to OC RAW DOG! and so far they really like it and are doing well on it, thankfully they don't have issues with yeast. They eat either Stella and Chewy's, Primal, now OC Raw and occasionally Vital Essentials. I'm very lucky that the doggie boutique i buy their food from will order anything i wan't even if it's something that she usually doesn't stock. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie is chewing on her feet, I remember Lucille telling me if she did to take whatever I was feeding her away. Tomorrow I will go to my pet boutique and ask Bonnie if she carries Vital Essentials, she also will order it for me.
Matilda has never chewed on her feet and for the last few days she is doing it, I'm pretty certain it's the new treats I bought the girls.
Thanks Debbie, you are always full of knowledge, I love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What's the calcium and phosphorus percentages?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I find this interesting. At first I wondered how it could be balanced with so few ingredients but they say they are balanced to aafco standards. If this is true it is a really nice looking food then, being that there are so few additives  I do wish they had more product information on the website though. 

Nice find!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> What's the calcium and phosphorus percentages?



Maggie they sent me a chart in an attachment with the information and i don't know how to post it here. :blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Since i can't attach the chart that was sent to me from Vital Essentials. I just wrote down calcium and phosphorus percentage since that what was asked. Now, remember this is for the *Frozen Raw food*. If you have any questions that the answers aren't on the website contact customer service and they will send you an attachment of the dry matter analysis. [email protected] Hope that helps.


*DUCK*

Calcium: 3.91&

Phosphorus: 3.18%


*Fish*

Calcium: 1.91%

Phosphorus: 1.8%

*Rabbit*

Calcium: 1.49%

Phosphorus: 1.8%

*Wild Boar*

Calcium: 0.97%

Phosphorus: 0.97%

*Beef*

Calcium: 1.15%

Phosphorus: 1.07%

*Chicken*

Calcium: 3.85%

Phosphorus: 2.27%

*Turkey*

Calcium: 3.48%

Phosphorus: 2.86%


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

